# Would Permanent Marker Burn a Screen?



## comingup (Sep 21, 2007)

The title pretty much says it all...

If I were to draw (with permanent marker) onto a transparency, will that be burned into the screen the same way it looks on the transparency?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I would use a paint pen or something more opaque than a sharpee.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

I use to do this all the time 25 years ago, using a Sharpie. If you are filling in areas you will need to go over it a few times to get the density right ( let it dry a bit between "coats") Bottom line is if the black is dense enough it will work fine.


----------



## comingup (Sep 21, 2007)

paint pen, hmm Thanks for the info...Any one else try this and get good results??


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If it's opaque enough, yes.

India ink works pretty well too. Best results are from film blockout paints designed specifically for this purpose.

I've had decent results with sharpie. It can rub away at itself if you go over an area too much though.

If you have access to a photocopier, it's easier to draw on paper and photocopy direct to the film.


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

i have done touch up with a sharpie where the printer lined or stuff like that... works good for me, screen always burns... i do however apply a few coats of sharpie to be sure...


----------



## EversionClothing (May 21, 2009)

the sharpie will work but you will need to go over it at least 4 times. what i find to work best is do it on both sides of the paper twice. but ive only used it to cover up very small lines and not an entire drawing


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

What about using a paint pen directly on the emulsion?


----------



## bv805 (Dec 25, 2008)

We actually just did that for fun with a sharpie it kinda worked you really have to go over it a lot or it will blow out bad


----------

